# Segmentation fault: 11 at address 0x5014



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 5, 2013)

On testing my new installation of X, I'm getting the following error message

```
Segmentation fault: 11 at address 0x5014
Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault: 11). Server aborting
Please consult the The X.org Foundation support at http://wiki.x.org for help.
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
The system itself is a Dell Inspiron 2600 with 500 M*B* RAM, with a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.2. I have reviewed the Handbook pages on setting up X and searched here and with Google. Advice please on diagnosing the error. Thanks.


----------



## Zare (Nov 5, 2013)

Some logs would be helpful


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 6, 2013)

/var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of `pciconf -lvb` attached.

Is there anything else I should provide? Thanks.


----------

